
Bloomberg Shits the Bed Again on Cybersecurity - chmaynard
https://daringfireball.net/2019/05/bloomberg_shits_the_bed_again_on_cybersecurity
======
banku_brougham
Agree. But bloomberg is communicating with an audience that has no idea what
any of this means.

For an unsophisticated user the phrase “end-to-end encryption still not safe”
is an accurate summary of what to expect when you pick up your android phone
and message someone, while you happen to be the target of a three letter
agency or hacking exploit.

~~~
olliej
A more accurate analogy is

Your friend drops a package for you in a mail box.

The package is delivered to your doorstep

A criminal steals it from your doorstep.

Therefore there was no reason for the usps mailbox to be secure.

Or:

A letter is dropped into your mailbox. A criminal breaks into it. Therefore
there was no value in having a lock.

Etc, etc

 _that_ is how you explain it

------
PhantomGremlin
Gruber rants, fairly, about the changing headline. But then he creates a
misleading headline of his own.

From Wikipedia: _Leonid Bershidsky ... is a Russian Berlin-based journalist
and columnist for Bloomberg View, the editorial division of Bloomberg News._

This article appears in Bershidsky's column in the Opinion section of
Bloomberg. IMO a more appropriate title would have been:

Bloomberg _Columnist_ ...

